# Ασύρματα Δίκτυα σε όλη την Ελλάδα > Στερεά/Κεντρική Ελλάδα/Εύβοια > Ασύρματο Δίκτυο Εύβοιας >  ΕWN#72 - PIT, Χαλκίδα (Δεξαμενη)

## PIT

*ΕWN#72 - PIT* 

*Router:* 
P4 1.6GHz, μητρική ASROCK, Ram 256MB, τροφοδοτικό 220AC/12VDC/400W. (3 PCI, 2 ETHERNET). CF με mikrotik 2.9.27 + Quagga-0.98.6-5. Τοποθετημένο στο δώμα
IP: 10.145.7.129

*Adapter #1: Τετραπλός Adapter με 3 CM9 & 1 SR5*

*ΒΒ Link με #40 sv1bjr* 
SSID: awmn-8590-10821 
Frequency: 5550 
Atheros SR5
100άρι πιάτο με feeder nvak 
Nstreme Enabled 

*ΒΒ Link με #35 spirosco2*
SSID: ewn-72-35 
Frequency: 5300 
Atheros CM9
80άρι πιάτο με feeder nvak 
Nstreme Enabled 

*ΒΒ Link με #93 POWER(neo4)*
SSID: ewn-72-93 
Frequency: 5650
Atheros CM9
80άρι πιάτο με feeder nvak 
Nstreme Disabled 

*ΒΒ Link με #214 Kingaetos*
SSID: ewn-72-214 
Frequency: 5400
Atheros CM9
80άρι πιάτο με feeder nvak 
Nstreme Enabled 



*Adapter #2: Τετραπλός Adapter με 1 nortel & 1cm9* 

*ΒΒ Link με #164 Openhaimer2*
SSID: ewn-72-164
Frequency: 5500 Mhz
Nortel
80άρι πιάτο με feeder nvak 
Nstreme Disabled 

*ΒΒ Link με #22 pol1*
SSID: ewn-72-22
Frequency: 5750 Mhz
Atheros CM9
80άρι πιάτο με feeder nvak 
Nstreme Disabled 

*Access Point* *(Level One WNC-0300 PCI)*
Λειτουργεί Access Point 801.11b, με SSID: ewn-72AP-freespot 
DHCP Server που δίνει IP από το range: 10.145.7.1-10.145.7.40 
Συχνότητα 2432, δεν ξέρω ποιο κανάλι είναι αυτό. 



*AP Clients* 
---------------- 
*rosered_home #20*  [ IP:10.145.7.41 , SUBNET: 10.145.7.72/29]
*Θανασης #207*  
*nkout #224*  

AP policy 
------------------------- 
Λειτουργεί DHCP Server και δεν έχει μπει macfilter. 
Επικοινωνήστε μαζί μου ώστε να αποδοθεί μόνιμη ip & subnet και να υπάρξει γνωριμία. Έχω το δικαίωμα να κόψω όποιον δεν το κάνει σε σύντομο χρόνο διάστημα. 
Σεβαστείτε τους άλλους clients.

*ΥΠΗΡΕΣΙΕΣ ΤΟΥ ΚΟΜΒΟΥ*

 ::  DNS SERVER : IP 10.145.7.130 || ns.pit.awmn. 

 ::  SHOUTCAST SERVER : http://shoutcast.pit.awmn:8000 || shoutcast.pit.awmn //\\ http://shoutcast.rebetika.pit.awmn:8010 || shoutcast.rebetika.pit.awmn 

 ::  FTP SERVER : ftp://ftp.pit.awmn

 ::  DC HUB : dc.pit.awmn ή 10.145.7.132

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Γεια σας παιδια! Ειμαι καινούριος στο ασυρματο δικτυο και θα ηθελα να με βοηθήσετε να συνδεθω σ' αυτό. Καταχωρηση έχει γινει στο ewmn-Wind. 

Εχω μιλήσει με τον Liousis o οποιος συνδεθηκε προχθες.

Ευχαριστω για τον χρονο σας.  ::

----------


## socrates

Καλώς Ήρθες στην παρέα μας!  ::

----------


## jungle traveller

ρε θα βγαλετε κανενα link με τα παιδια στην εστια εκει??  ::

----------


## socrates

> ρε θα βγαλετε κανενα link με τα παιδια στην εστια εκει??


Ψήνεται.... ψήνεται!!!!  :: 
Κάτι μου λέει ότι θα δούμε ενεργοποίηση της Χαλκίδας το επόμενο διάστημα.... για να δούμε!  ::

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

Καλόστον! Ελπίζω το ΣΚ να μας δοθει ευκαιρία για συνάντηση από κοντά μαζί με τον liousis.

Γιατί βλέπω ότι οι Χαλκιδαίοι έχουν λάμψει εκ της απουσίας τους!

----------


## rosered

> Γεια σας παιδια! Ειμαι καινούριος στο ασυρματο δυκτιο και θα ηθελα να με βοηθήσετε να συνδεθω σ' αυτό. Καταχωρηση έχει γινει στο ewmn-Wind. 
> 
> Εχω μιλήσει με τον Liousis o οποιος συνδεθηκε προχθες.
> 
> Ευχαριστω για τον χρονο σας.


Καλημερα

Αν καταλαβα καλα εισαι στην περιοχη του νοσοκομειου η τεσπα καπου εκει γυρω. Απο εκει βλεπεις και τον κομβο στο σπιτι μου πεντακαθαρα.

Το Σ/Κ εχουμε να στησουμε πολυ πραγμα. Αν θελεις στειλε μου ενα πμ με το τηλεφωνο σου να βρεθουμε να σε βοηθησω σε οτι μπορω τουλαχιστον.

Γιωργος

----------


## jungle traveller

Παντως αμα ειναι μετα την εξεταστικη θα ερθω και εγω για help απο χαλκιδα μιας και θα παω και απο τα τει με τον kakis να κανουμε κανα σκαναρισματακι...  ::   ::

----------


## CyberFreak

Πάντος στο ΤΕΙ θα γίνει κάτι σίγουρα  ::

----------


## kakis

> Παντως αμα ειναι μετα την εξεταστικη θα ερθω και εγω για help απο χαλκιδα μιας και θα παω και απο τα τει με τον kakis να κανουμε κανα σκαναρισματακι...





> Πάντος στο ΤΕΙ θα γίνει κάτι σίγουρα


Να το δω και να μήν το πιστέψω  ::   ::

----------


## PIT

Σας παραθετω μερικες foto απο την ταρατσα του σπιτιου μου...

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

Ο Βασίλης....Ακόμα θυμάμαι την πρώτη συνάντηση μας, τα ουζα στον Μπάτη...Όποτε περάσεις από τα μέρη ακόμα και αν περάσουν χρόνια ο Κόμβος στην Αυλίδα θα είναι εκεί να σου θυμίζει τα χρόνια του Δικτύου.

----------


## socrates

Βασίλη καλά να περνάς όπου και να πας! 
Έβαλες το στίγμα σου και αυτό είναι που στην τελική μετράει και θα το θυμάσαι πάντα!

----------


## PIT

Σας ευχαριστω ολους για τις ευχες!!! Ηταν σχεδον 4 χρονια ενος αγωνα ετσι ωστε να αναπτυχθει το δικτυο στην Ευβοια. Προσπαθησα να βοηθησω οσο μπορουσα και ισως μερικες φορες να το παρακανα και να φτασαμε σε ψιλοπερεξηγησεις, αλλα καμια φορα ειναι μεσα στο προγραμμα και αυτες. 
Οι φωτογραφιες πολλες αλλα και οι συναντησεις θα μεινουν αξεχαστες με τα ψισιματα, τα τσιπουρακια και τα μπανια στην παραλια της Βαθιας!

Ευελπιστω οτι σε πολυ λιγο διαστημα να αντικατασταθουν τα λινκ που ειχα με αλλα ωστε να μην υπαρξουν δυσκολιες. Ξερω οτι υπαρχουν ατομα που θα συνεχισουν το τρεξιμο για την αναπτυξη του δικτυου. Καλη δυναμη σε ολους.
Οπως ειπε και ο Γιαννης εις το επανιδείν, να ειστε ολοι καλα και ο ευβοικος να γεμισει λινκς απο πανω μεχρι κατω.

----------


## pantierakos

Αν και δεν ασχολήθηκα ποτέ λόγω προβλημάτων με το WIND, Βασίλη καλά να περάσεις εκεί που θα πας...

----------

